

Ask HN: Designers, how would you redesign Amazon.com? - scottilee

There&#x27;s a lot of information, particularly text -- how would you simplify it or design it better?
======
petervandijck
The challenge with redesigning Amazon.com is that it's highly optimized. Your
redesign will probably break a number of important metrics.

Having said that, still a fun exercise.

